# Help finding XXX Lite Saddle



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)

Along the lines of the other post looking for the Madone jersey, I am looking for a replacement for my Bontrager XXX Lite Saddle. Been checking eBay but no luck. Anybody see one at their local Trek Store or LBS?


----------



## theextremist04 (Jan 23, 2009)

The Trek dealer site doesn't have them for sale, which means that you'd have to find a takeoff in order to buy one. Keep on looking on ebay.


----------

